# Rating system blues...



## Aerdrie (Oct 24, 2014)

So I have been driving for uber for about 2 weeks now. I wake up to a text message and email about how my rating is too low, it's 4.45 right now. They are telling me I have 25 fares to bring it up to 4.6. Is this for real? Are they going to can my ass because I don't have that perfect of a rating? I read up a thread on how to improve your rating, but I live in south (raleigh/durham/chapel hill, north carolina) and from what I've seen in the mindsets of people around here, unless you go ABOVE AND BEYOND, a perfect rating isn't happening. So wtf do I do at this point?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

go above and beyond?

Have you taken a ride with another Uber in your town who has 4.8 or above? what do they do that you don't do? Ratings count, like it or not... gotta lick dem balls!


----------



## yoursonlymine (Aug 21, 2014)

What's in your backseat when a rider gets in? Here is a couple ideas. Waters cost 4 bucks for a pack of 25 last all week. Jolly ranchers are my preferred choice of candy cause they won't melt and come individually wrapped 3 bucks last all week. Magazines in the back pockets of your seats last all year if rider never read them lol. This gives the rider a wow effect. How do you greet each rider as they enter the vehicle? Here some examples. Good mourning how are you? Hi how are you doing today sir/mam ? How's it going tonight? Is the night just starting or ending for you? And so on but you should greet every rider. Same goes for when the rider exits have a nice day. You have a good one . Thanks for riding enjoy the rest of your day or night. I'm sure your ratings will boost. Here is a good tactical approach while during the ride remind them there is water back there and to help themselves. Once you do that the effect will be oh thanks oh I c you got candy and magazines too. Your reply should be oh yea help yourself to whatever is back there . Let me know how you improve


----------



## Aerdrie (Oct 24, 2014)

I wouldn't even know where to start with finding other uber drivers. I did the entire process of being hired by uber online. I don't know who any of the other drivers are, much less how to contact them.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

load the rider app on your personal smart phone after finding a free code online.... and order a ride! if the driver rating is less than 4.8 cancel, nothing to learn there.


----------



## Ara (Sep 5, 2014)

yoursonlymine said:


> What's in your backseat when a rider gets in? Here is a couple ideas. Waters cost 4 bucks for a pack of 25 last all week. Jolly ranchers are my preferred choice of candy cause they won't melt and come individually wrapped 3 bucks last all week. Magazines in the back pockets of your seats last all year if rider never read them lol. This gives the rider a wow effect. How do you greet each rider as they enter the vehicle? Here some examples. Good mourning how are you? Hi how are you doing today sir/mam ? How's it going tonight? Is the night just starting or ending for you? And so on but you should greet every rider. Same goes for when the rider exits have a nice day. You have a good one . Thanks for riding enjoy the rest of your day or night. I'm sure your ratings will boost. Here is a good tactical approach while during the ride remind them there is water back there and to help themselves. Once you do that the effect will be oh thanks oh I c you got candy and magazines too. Your reply should be oh yea help yourself to whatever is back there . Let me know how you improve


Hahaha you are funny ,which area you driving request you and have a fun lol are you open doors and face to grand ???


----------



## yoursonlymine (Aug 21, 2014)

Ara said:


> Hahaha you are funny ,which area you driving request you and have a fun lol are you open doors and face to grand ???


If I was driving uber suv or black I would open doors and wear a three piece suite. But I'm uberx in Boston only time I get out is to help with luggage


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Aerdrie said:


> So I have been driving for uber for about 2 weeks now. I wake up to a text message and email about how my rating is too low, it's 4.45 right now. They are telling me I have 25 fares to bring it up to 4.6. Is this for real? Are they going to can my ass because I don't have that perfect of a rating? I read up a thread on how to improve your rating, but I live in south (raleigh/durham/chapel hill, north carolina) and from what I've seen in the mindsets of people around here, unless you go ABOVE AND BEYOND, a perfect rating isn't happening. So wtf do I do at this point?


I work in Raleigh-Durham also. After my first night my rating was a 4.0 good for college but not Uber. When the prices were reduced I quit having water available. I know RDU well and get there in a timely manner a have discussions if the rider wants. You need to look at when and where your rides are coming. Maybe your getting the worst pf the worst. If you need any help just shoot me a message I will help you with what I can.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Aerdrie said:


> I wouldn't even know where to start with finding other uber drivers. I did the entire process of being hired by uber online. I don't know who any of the other drivers are, much less how to contact them.


Go in to the cities portion of this website and enter RDU.


----------



## Ara (Sep 5, 2014)

yoursonlymine said:


> If I was driving uber suv or black I would open doors and wear a three piece suite. But I'm uberx in Boston only time I get out is to help with luggage


Ok good job good lock


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

Water takes up a passenger space. Keeping it cold for 12-15 hours a day is expensive and not worth the trouble.


----------



## yoursonlymine (Aug 21, 2014)

I don't keep it cold I just don't leave it in. The car over night no complaints


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

yoursonlymine said:


> I don't keep it cold I just don't leave it in. The car over night no complaints


I set mine on the hood when it's sunny and warm so it's nice and hot for the pax. Same with the candy so they can't get the wrappers off.


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

Sly said:


> Water takes up a passenger space. Keeping it cold for 12-15 hours a day is expensive and not worth the trouble.


Since I have a Hatchback, I have a small cooler that will hold about 3-5 bottles. I have reusable ice packs that I refreeze every night that keep the waters at a reasonable cool temperature. Perfect for when I pick up airport pax and I'm loading their luggage, gives me a great opportunity to offer them a bottle. Many don't take it, but I think that the added customer service helps add to my ratings. To me, water and mints are a very cheap expense. I can get bottled waters for less that 25 cents a piece and a bag of mints cost $1. 50


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

PT Go said:


> Since I have a Hatchback, I have a small cooler that will hold about 3-5 bottles. I have reusable ice packs that I refreeze every night that keep the waters at a reasonable cool temperature. Perfect for when I pick up airport pax and I'm loading their luggage, gives me a great opportunity to offer them a bottle. Many don't take it, but I think that the added customer service helps add to my ratings. To me, water and mints are a very cheap expense. I can get bottled waters for less that 25 cents a piece and a bag of mints cost $1. 50


Sorry but this may sound stupid but how big are these bottles of water?


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

unter ling said:


> Sorry but this may sound stupid but how big are these bottles of water?


10 oz. Got them at Walgreen's. Figure that's a fair offering, since a cup of water is 8 oz.

No such thing as a 'stupid' question. I try to post positive here and hopefully get and give positive feedback.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

PT Go said:


> 10 oz. Got them at Walgreen's. Figure that's a fair offering, since a cup of water is 8 oz.
> 
> No such thing as a 'stupid' question. I try to post positive here and hopefully get and give positive feedback.


Thanks for that. The smallest bottles we get here are around 600ml about 20oz for you. So much for the USA being the home of supersize.


----------

